# Apple 4K Television a Future Reality?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Apple TV rumors have become somewhat boring. After all, we’ve been watching them trickle through news media outlets for several years. The infamous project’s flames were initially ignited when Steve Jobs hinted that he had an idea that would ideally marry a television product with the Mac world. And Apple has definitely done their fair share of hint dropping since, fanning the flames. Yet for all the talk and tech-site gossip, we’ve seen very little evidence that Apple is actual moving closer to launching a TV product.








This week jettisoned the so called Apple Fanboys into the stratosphere with several new Apple offerings. The most outstanding of the bunch is the incredibly cool iPad Air, followed by the official release of Apple’s new operating system dubbed Mavericks. Yet no mention or hint of a device to hang on your wall. Or was there? 

Several days ago *Bloomberg News* published a brief article that is sure to re-ignite the Apple TV banter. According to Bloomberg, an analyst by the name of Masahiko Ishino from Advanced Research spends his time tracking rumblings in the tech-world rumor mill. He told Bloomberg that unnamed sources have indicated that Apple is currently zeroing-in on Apple TV specifications meant for a late 2014 product release. The all important design factor is said to include an Apple-like “frameless design” paired with 4K Ultra-HD capability in 55 and 65-inch designs.

Ishino went on to further suggest that LG (which supplies 70% of the world’s liquid crystal displays) would provide Apple with the displays. He also said that Samsung would likely provide graphic processing chips with Corning providing Gorilla Glass 3. Manufacturing would take place at Taiwan’s Foxconn plant. What is most surprising is Ishino’s suggestion that Apple may bring the displays to market for the low price of $1,500-$2,500. Are you re-reading that? Yes, shockingly low. Especially considering that most 4K displays are currently selling for nearly quadruple those estimates.

Cue the mass hysteria; this is the first real indication that Apple is closing in on an actual Television Display product...and at a very uncharacteristically low Apple price point. Of course rumors and speculation often end-up being just that. While Ishino’s product specs and suppliers seem perfectly plausible, the price point is hardly believable. Anyone that has purchased an Apple product in the last decade knows there’s a premium attached to the name. Perhaps Apple has plans to sell device software and streaming services that would balance-out the low cost of the display, making the product more of a foot-in-the-door maneuver meant to open up other avenues to consumers’ pockets? 

Stay tuned. The rumor mill is sure to begin spinning as we get closer to 2014.

_Image Credit: Selena at HDwallpaperfans.com
Source: Bloomberg_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While it is interesting to read about Apple *potentially *entering the TV business with their iTV, I think it is kind of too late for them. The TV arena is highly competitive and we see big companies such as Panasonic and others leave different TV platforms (plasma) due to the competitive pricing and demand. Samsung is the world leader in LED/LCD tv's. Samsung also has voice recognition, hand gestures, and the most apps for a smart tv. 

Granted there will be some Apple Fans who will buy it only because it is Apple but will they (Apple) make money with an iTV? Will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree ^^
The "iTV" will have to be something really special if they want to get into the mass market. 4k as it is is going to be a tough sell given there still is no media for it and smaller displays don't give any advantage over what we have now.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

While I agree with both of your sentiments... don't forget: This is Apple. They took an iPod touch, made it bigger and have sold 170 million of them. :unbelievable:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with you Tony. To me Samsung is the innovator here in the tv arena.

They have the "smart" features you would have thought Apple would have introduced years ago!

What can Apple do now to say, look at me?? 

It will be a hard push with or without 4k which by the way, other brands have as well.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> While I agree with both of your sentiments... don't forget: This is Apple. They took an iPod touch, made it bigger and have sold 170 million of them. :unbelievable:


I also agree with you Todd. With Apple, you just never know what to expect. But really, they have to throw in the kitchen sink and then some to really outshine the other brands who have been providing innovative functionality to their "smart" tv lineup .. Will be interesting to see.

Either it will be a hit or it will be a flop.. :dontknow:


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd be much happier if they simply added Amazon streaming service to the existing Apple TV.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If the panel manufacturers can't figure out a way to sell a 60" 4k display for $1500 for themselves why would anyone think they would make one for Apple to sell for that price ?
Anytime Apple alludes to the Apple TV it's a very good way to get free airtime for the Apple brand.


----------



## Whimsic (Jul 27, 2013)

If I can get a 4K display for $1500-2500, I will snatch one up. Even if it has the Apple logo on it...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Whimsic said:


> If I can get a 4K display for $1500-2500, I will snatch one up. Even if it has the Apple logo on it...


If you just want a low priced 4K tv, you can get one now. They are currently available. 

Seiki SE50UY04 - 50" LED TV - 4K UHDTV (2160p) for $1,300 from sears

Right now, till the units get hdmi 2.0 and the fps higher, not really worth it in my opinion.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Apple knows what they are doing. I'm sure it will network with it's apple tv, iPhone's and every other Apple product under the sun. And in Apple's case as we've all seen if they build it, they will come. People will buy them like hot cakes, the reason they can sell these tvs at that price is because a 4k tv doesn't cost any more to manufacture than the current led/LCD tvs that are on the market right now. Other manufacturers are just selling them at a premium right now because they can. Wait till 2014 when Vizio releases there 4k line, they are gonna be half the price of everyone else. Then the whole market is gonna follow suit, then when Apple releases there tvs the prices will plummet even more! That's why they are now pushing for oled, so they have another technology they can charge a fortune for.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I just don't get 4K when consumers still don't care about quality and stream in 480i in complete delight.... We are probably 5 years away from streaming in 1080p and who know how long till we can stream in 4k. If consumers are all about streaming content why are they going to buy a 4K monitor that has no content ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

pddufrene said:


> the reason they can sell these tvs at that price is because a 4k tv doesn't cost any more to manufacture than the current led/LCD tvs that are on the market right now. Other manufacturers are just selling them at a premium right now because they can.


Actually it does cost a substantial amount more to make a 4K tv. You have to remember that there are 4x more pixels in the panel that are smaller and more compact. That involves much more precision and the drivers are much more complex. It is part of the reason you won't see a 4k plasma as the weight and heat generated by it makes it not cost effective thus you are starting to see the end of production of them in the near future.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Actually it does cost a substantial amount more to make a 4K tv. You have to remember that there are 4x more pixels in the panel that are smaller and more compact. That involves much more precision and the drivers are much more complex. It is part of the reason you won't see a 4k plasma as the weight and heat generated by it makes it not cost effective thus you are starting to see the end of production of them in the near future.


I remember reading on a couple sites that there isn't actually that big of a cost differential between manufacturing a normal HD unit and a 4k. They say the real big difference in manufacturing cost is between LED and OLED. Granted that's just what I've read from several different sources, there's no doubt I could be wrong, or they could be wrong. Depends on how you look at it. Lol


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

fschris said:


> I just don't get 4K when consumers still don't care about quality and stream in 480i in complete delight.... We are probably 5 years away from streaming in 1080p and who know how long till we can stream in 4k. If consumers are all about streaming content why are they going to buy a 4K monitor that has no content ?


There is a good use of a 4k TV without any content. You can view your Photo Camera pictures on it.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

WooferHound said:


> There is a good use of a 4k TV without any content. You can view your Photo Camera pictures on it.


onder: :rofl: true true


----------

